# need info



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I am trying to find a ped on thewse dogs any help.
J. Hooper's "Yellow Jack" 25000F-24
MC GEHEE'S "PINKY" 96100G-44
CBK'S "L.J."
CBK'S "COOKIE" 47500V-11
thanx


----------

